# Abmahnkultur



## kermit (4 Mai 2008)

mir platzt mal wieder mein schöner grün gezackter Kragen:

http://www.wochenblatt-online.de/artikel_992780.html

Ich weiss, aus aktuellem Anlass eines anderen Threads, ich bewege mich mal wieder auf dem schmalen Grat zwischen freier Meinung und Persönlichkeitsrechtsverletzung

Aber: diese Geldgier der Lündgrün-Erben (Verballhornung, um Suchmaschinen zu irritieren) und deren Anwälten lässt mich doch dazu neigen, meinem Enkelkind diese schönen Geschichten doch eher vor zu enthalten?


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Mai 2008)

hallo,
die liste mit lustigen abmahnungen könnte ich leicht erweitern, abmahnung wegen apfel, bilder von einem icetea, kartenschnippsel usw, und alles recht teuer, wobei die anwälte sich das meiste in die tasche stecken.
aus gegebenen anlass kann ich nur warnen emule und konsorten zu benutzen, nachhilfevideos in sachen fortpflanzung können schon mal locker 1500 abmahnkosten nach sich ziehen, 1 mp3 datei 400, ein boschprogramm zur autodiagnose 6000.


----------



## zotos (4 Mai 2008)

Die besagte Autorin wird wohl im Grab rotieren.


----------



## Suschi-S7 (16 Mai 2008)

Vieleicht sollte man sich seinen Nachnamen auch Schützen lassen und dann alle anderen zur Kasse bitten die genauso heißen........ das kanns doch wohl nich sein. Man sollte solche abmahnungen nur zulassen wenn der Rechteinhaber auch wirklich den Auftrag dazu gibt.


----------



## kermit (16 Mai 2008)

Suschi-S7 schrieb:


> ... Man sollte solche abmahnungen nur zulassen wenn der Rechteinhaber auch wirklich den Auftrag dazu gibt.


*ACK* 

im konkreten Fall konnte ich jedoch nicht rauslesen, dass die Anwälte ohne Auftrag tätig wurden. Was mich hier besonders störte, war, dass sich erst die Erbengemeinschaft die Rechte an dem besagten Begriff gegriffen hat - die Autorin selbst wohl zu Lebzeiten den Begriff nicht für schützenswert hielt und vermutlich sich nur geehrt gefühlt hätte, hätte sich ein Kindergarten danach benannt ...

BTW: herzlich willkommen zurück, Suschi. war ja bis vor kurzem fast zwei Jahre Funkstille von Dir


----------



## maxi (17 Mai 2008)

Ich kann es langsam nicht mehr verstehen warum hier nicht die Judikative mal einen Riegel vorscheibt.

Dies schwachsinnigen Abmahnwellen und sonstigen Mist, was hat das den noch mit einen Sozialstaat oder freien Marktwirtschaft zu tun.

Den Anwälten sollte ein Berufsverbot erteilt werden!

--

Des weiteren darf man dann nun keinerlei Wort verwenden welches in einen Buch, Film, Lied, oder sonstwo vorgekommen ist?

--

Den Begriff Villa Kunterbunt gibt es übrigens schon sehr sehr lange im Französischen. Ich weiss den französischen Namen nicht mehr, aber früher wurden die Künstlergemeinschaften so gennant bei denen.

Grüsse


----------



## Tobi P. (17 Mai 2008)

Ich würde dieses miese Stück Scheisse von Abmahngesocks einfach für immer abstellen - mit ner großen Brechstange ist das schnell erledigt! Falls sich jetzt jemand beleidigt fühlt und evt. über verklagen und ähnliches nachdenkt - komm nur her, du kriegst hier was du verdienst, brauchst nur zu fragen und ich erledige das sofort..........


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (18 Mai 2008)

Ach oder die 6-18 Freunde die schneller laufen können. *gggg*
Also Schnellfeuerwaffen außen vor.


----------



## Markus (20 Mai 2008)

habe über einen link von gerhard das hier gefunden:

http://www.it-recht-kanzlei.de/index.php?id=/eBooks

http://www.it-recht-kanzlei.de/Files/eBooks/eBook_Abmahnung_Erhalten.pdf


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2008)

Gibt also nicht nur miese abzockende Rechtsanwälte, um mal das positive zu sehen ! Das Ganze zum kostenlosen Download, wirklich Klasse.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Januar 2010)

ich glaub hier passt es am besten ... *ich rolle mich lachend über den boden*

http://www.100partnerprogramme.de/blog/2010/01/21/witzabmahnung-von-komsa-an-100partnerprogramme-de/


----------



## bike (21 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich glaub hier passt es am besten ... *ich rolle mich lachend über den boden*



Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?
So unkontrolliert zu rollen?
Ich hoffe doch, du hast einen MPI Anschluss, dass dich irgendjemand in Stopp setzen kann 



bike


----------



## nade (21 Januar 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?
> So unkontrolliert zu rollen?
> Ich hoffe doch, du hast einen MPI Anschluss, dass dich irgendjemand in Stopp setzen kann
> 
> ...



Denk ehr nur ne WiFi Schnitstelle, die nur mit iPhones und PSP´s erreichbar ist...
Und anstelle eines :TOOL: brauchst nun eine Applikation, kurz APP. Die App ist schon rauß unter dem namen STOP4L*ROFL*


----------

